# New family member?



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

It has only been 3 months since we lost our Cooper and our lives have not been the same. Obviously, we miss him terribly but we also just miss having our baby, our buddy with us for every day life. Coop was so integrated into our lives and we loved that. We took it for granted a little I guess. 
So we started thinking about when the right time is to get a new family member. We didn't expect to feel this way so soon. We felt a little guilty and although Cooper will have a special place in our hearts forever, we decided that we need another Hav in our lives. We reached out to Krandall here and she has taken the time to answer questions, offer support and set us off in the right direction. (Thank you Karen!). 
So we're pretty excited to say that in the not to distance future, we will be adding a puppy to our family. We'll definitely let you all know how it progresses


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RIstream said:


> It has only been 3 months since we lost our Cooper and our lives have not been the same. Obviously, we miss him terribly but we also just miss having our baby, our buddy with us for every day life. Coop was so integrated into our lives and we loved that. We took it for granted a little I guess.
> So we started thinking about when the right time is to get a new family member. We didn't expect to feel this way so soon. We felt a little guilty and although Cooper will have a special place in our hearts forever, we decided that we need another Hav in our lives. We reached out to Krandall here and she has taken the time to answer questions, offer support and set us off in the right direction. (Thank you Karen!).
> So we're pretty excited to say that in the not to distance future, we will be adding a puppy to our family. We'll definitely let you all know how it progresses


A new puppy will never replace your beloved Cooper, but he or she will definitely bring delight and joy into your lives, and fill the empty spot in your hearts! I know you will be ready when the right puppy is ready for you! :hug:


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks Karen! You're right, we'll be ready


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

It is good that you've been able to come to this realization. Happy puppy hunting!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I am so happy for you. A new puppy always brings joy and happiness and I can’t think of a better home for some lucky little one. Getting our Quincy has brought us so much joy And I know it will be the same for you guys. Coop would approve for sure knowing how much love you still have to give. Cannot wait to hear all about your journey.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> I am so happy for you. A new puppy always brings joy and happiness and I can't think of a better home for some lucky little one. Getting our Quincy has brought us so much joy And I know it will be the same for you guys. Coop would approve for sure knowing how much love you still have to give. Cannot wait to hear all about your journey.


That was a beautiful reply. I liked the idea of Cooper, and your Hershey, being up there, being happy for his mom and pop being able to have a Havanese home once more.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> I am so happy for you. A new puppy always brings joy and happiness and I can't think of a better home for some lucky little one. Getting our Quincy has brought us so much joy And I know it will be the same for you guys. Coop would approve for sure knowing how much love you still have to give. Cannot wait to hear all about your journey.


Thank you! We especially wanted you to know. I think you're right and we've come to grips that Coop would approve. We are looking forward to all of work, fun and joy a new puppy will bring. Of course we will keep you well informed. I know this is a tough day for you so we're sending special thoughts about Hersh today.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Jeanniek said:


> That was a beautiful reply. I liked the idea of Cooper, and your Hershey, being up there, being happy for his mom and pop being able to have a Havanese home once more.


Yes it was. We like the idea of Coop and Hersh being up there too.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

It is hard to lose a loved dog. I got Willow just a few months after losing my heart dog, Foxy. Sometimes I think maybe I rushed it a little bit. Willow and Foxy are so different from each other and it took me longer to love Willow as I did Foxy. That sounds terrible, but it was harder to feel the closeness that I did with Foxy. I do now, but it just took longer. I feel guilty even admitting feeling like that and sometimes I feel guilty towards Willow for my initial lack of closeness that I felt. That's in the past though. I love Willow dearly and she knows it and is a spoiled family member!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

New family member update....
After visiting 2 wonderful breeders, we learned on Sunday, that we will be welcoming a baby boy in mid December! We feel so lucky and excited. So now it’s time to shop and get our home ready for our puppy!!! Oh and if anyone wants to suggest a name for a handsome red hav pup, we’re all ears. We have a few ideas but certainly not sure. More to come 😁


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

Congratulations Donna and Brian! 

Henry was going to be "Finn" but his puppy name was Henry and well it just seemed to suit him, so he's Henry. 

I was also thinking "Rufus", which means red-haired. And Flynn means son of a red haired man.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

RIstream said:


> New family member update....
> After visiting 2 wonderful breeders, we learned on Sunday, that we will be welcoming a baby boy in mid December! We feel so lucky and excited. &#128513;


Sounds like Santa is going to be good to you! Congrats!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I love the name Rufus. Unfortunately, I would make roofie out of that name and often be asking for the date rape drug at my house. 

Kosmo is Kosmo Osmo, Kozzie, Kosimoto, etc. It is amazing what a genius he is and somehow knows when I am calling for him regardless to my daily breaking of important dog training rule: be consistent with name and only say things once.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Marni said:


> It is amazing what a genius he is and somehow knows when I am calling for him regardless to my daily breaking of important dog training rule: be consistent with name and only say things once.


I'm the WORST with using the same name! Amazingly he seems to get me. I always call him "Puppy" like it's a proper name, so much so we probably should have just named him Puppy, or "sweet little puppy." My kids tease me that he'll always be a puppy to me. I do use his name when I give actual commands, like "come here" or "go potty," but that's about it. The rest of the time I use little nicknames for him. Somehow he just seems to understand when I'm talking to him or about him.

Poor guy!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Perry is usually only 'Perry' when it's serious ("Perry, come"), but is Peri-peri, Peri-per, Munchkin, or Silly Boy most of the rest of the time.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I'm the WORST with using the same name! Amazingly he seems to get me. I always call him "Puppy" like it's a proper name, so much so we probably should have just named him Puppy, or "sweet little puppy." My kids tease me that he'll always be a puppy to me. I do use his name when I give actual commands, like "come here" or "go potty," but that's about it. The rest of the time I use little nicknames for him. Somehow he just seems to understand when I'm talking to him or about him.


The trainer told me you call her name one time only and then you go, Puppy, puppypuppypuppy all excited till she comes running. I wondered yesterday as I did that whether she thinks Puppy is her name. And then you wrote this. I guess it's okay whether she thinks her name is Zumba or Puppy or . . .


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Melissa Brill said:


> Perry is usually only 'Perry' when it's serious ("Perry, come"), but is Peri-peri, Peri-per, Munchkin, or Silly Boy most of the rest of the time.


Haha! Yup, Silly Girl. That's another one.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I'm the WORST with using the same name! Amazingly he seems to get me. I always call him "Puppy" like it's a proper name, so much so we probably should have just named him Puppy, or "sweet little puppy." My kids tease me that he'll always be a puppy to me. I do use his name when I give actual commands, like "come here" or "go potty," but that's about it. The rest of the time I use little nicknames for him. Somehow he just seems to understand when I'm talking to him or about him.
> 
> Poor guy!


Kosmo ia always Kosmo at potty times. "That's a gooood boy, Kosmo. What a goood boy." Too serious a time for any tom foolery. :laugh2:


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

I call Henry "Hen-Hen" or "Hen" or "Henniker(s)" probably as much as I call him Henry. I was at the farmers market one day and a man stopped me and asked, "your dog's name is Hen?!?" I avoid Henny because it reminds me of Henny Youngman that old comedian. 

And like Perry he gets the descriptive ones too - "little man" "sweet pea" "little boy" 

Fortunately, tone of voice is probably as much a signal to them as their actual name.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Ok for names we’ve been making a list. But every time we look at the list it gets smaller lol. Maybe we need to wait until we know the exact pup we’re going to have? So for now here’s what hasn’t been kicked off of our list, Charlie, Teddy, and Luigi. Our breeder also has some very cool temporary names on the boys too.... Caleb, Oliver, Devon and Barry. When we we’re getting Cooper we all just knew that it was going to be Cooper. This time, not so clear lol


----------



## Sam I Am (Aug 26, 2018)

RIstream said:


> Ok for names we've been making a list. But every time we look at the list it gets smaller lol. Maybe we need to wait until we know the exact pup we're going to have? So for now here's what hasn't been kicked off of our list, Charlie, Teddy, and Luigi. Our breeder also has some very cool temporary names on the boys too.... Caleb, Oliver, Devon and Barry. When we we're getting Cooper we all just knew that it was going to be Cooper. This time, not so clear lol


Our last boy we had a litany of names we were going through but when he got here & we were just calling him come here buddy, he ended up to be Buddy. So common, but it fit him perfectly. Friends called their boy DOG, pronounced DeeOhGee.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Update...So it is getting down to crunch time. I think within the next week to 10 days we are going to find out which puppy we are going to be getting. They have been going through temperament tests and other evaluations and on Saturday they get their soaped evaluations and then our breeder will make her decisions on which puppy is going where. We are so excited to find out! We have visited them 3 times so far and they are all beautiful and fun. We have a couple of favorites but will be lucky no matter which one we end up with! Brian has been shopping like a mad man and our house has been transformed into complete puppy readiness. Then he did it all over again for our condo in Florida. Ex Pens, crates, litter boxes, pads, gates, beds, bowls and toys, lots of toys lol  . It’s been 10 years since we had Coop as a puppy so we brushed up a bit. We’ve read a few puppy books and watched puppy culture a few times so I think we’re as ready as can be.....


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

RIstream said:


> Update...So it is getting down to crunch time. I think within the next week to 10 days we are going to find out which puppy we are going to be getting. They have been going through temperament tests and other evaluations and on Saturday they get their soaped evaluations and then our breeder will make her decisions on which puppy is going where. We are so excited to find out! We have visited them 3 times so far and they are all beautiful and fun. We have a couple of favorites but will be lucky no matter which one we end up with! Brian has been shopping like a mad man and our house has been transformed into complete puppy readiness. Then he did it all over again for our condo in Florida. Ex Pens, crates, litter boxes, pads, gates, beds, bowls and toys, lots of toys lol �� . It's been 10 years since we had Coop as a puppy so we brushed up a bit. We've read a few puppy books and watched puppy culture a few times so I think we're as ready as can be.....


Oh that feeling of excitement is so much fun, and with the energy of the holidays, it sounds like such a wonderful time to bring home a puppy! It inspires me to do some puppy shopping!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RIstream said:


> Update...So it is getting down to crunch time. I think within the next week to 10 days we are going to find out which puppy we are going to be getting. They have been going through temperament tests and other evaluations and on Saturday they get their soaped evaluations and then our breeder will make her decisions on which puppy is going where. We are so excited to find out! We have visited them 3 times so far and they are all beautiful and fun. We have a couple of favorites but will be lucky no matter which one we end up with! Brian has been shopping like a mad man and our house has been transformed into complete puppy readiness. Then he did it all over again for our condo in Florida. Ex Pens, crates, litter boxes, pads, gates, beds, bowls and toys, lots of toys lol �� . It's been 10 years since we had Coop as a puppy so we brushed up a bit. We've read a few puppy books and watched puppy culture a few times so I think we're as ready as can be.....


Temperament testing went great! It's a wonderful group of puppies!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Oh that feeling of excitement is so much fun, and with the energy of the holidays, it sounds like such a wonderful time to bring home a puppy! It inspires me to do some puppy shopping!


 Yes it is going to be the perfect time for us. Our first Thanksgiving without Coop was tough so our new baby will help soften that a bit for Christmas. And yes, go puppy shopping, it's a blast


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

krandall said:


> Temperament testing went great! It's a wonderful group of puppies!


Oh I'd love to hear about the testing. You're right, they are a special group of pups.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RIstream said:


> Oh I'd love to hear about the testing. You're right, they are a special group of pups.


Normally I spend a lot of time with Elinor's litters. This time, travel obligations and family health problems prevented me from seeing them AT ALL from the day they were born until the 7-week mark. So I got to do the testing.  Another trainer-friend who has done the testing in the past while I scribed switched roles with me this time, and she did the scribing. We ALL always discuss our observations and decide on scoring. (as well as mitigating factors or behaviors that the testing doesn't account for)

Some of what we saw was expected variation between puppies, and a lot just confirmed what Elinor already knew from day-to-day life with them. (which is good... a good breeder SHOULD have a pretty good pulse on her puppies!) One thing that was very interesting to me was the difference between this litter, where Elinor has done a LOT of "puppy culture" stuff, in comparison to her previous litters from the same two parents. In specific, each of these puppies has been worked with individually, away from the litter. So all separated easily, and were quick to explore the new environment. BUT... that has to be considered... these puppies have had "training" that other puppies don't necessarily get at this age, and that colors the testing to some extent.

The most interesting thing I saw, with several puppies, was spontaneous "manding" (which in Puppy Culture terms is a taught behavior where the puppies orient to the human and sit with attention when they want something) This is a great skill, and if the puppy owners keep it up, will really help with jumping and over-excitement in their future homes. However, in the testing situation, if I didn't know what I was seeing, it would be easy to think that a puppy, presented with a toy to chase, who suddenly sits down and looks at you, could be "shutting down" rather than saying "I want that". Similarly, one of them did the "sit down and look" thing, and Elinor, who was watching from outside the room, said, "I think he needs to potty!". I picked him up, put him in the litter box, and he immediately peed! 

It's like teaching sign language to a pre-verbal human baby... if the person working with the baby doesn't know the meaning of what the puppy is doing, it can be misinterpreted, or even cause frustration for both the baby and the adult. I think this is a GREAT tool for owners who recognize it and encourage it. But I can see that it would easily fade away without reinforcement after the puppy goes home... and could fool someone seeing the testing if they don't realize what is going on.

We know that "temperament testing" doesn't give you any "hard" information about what a puppy will become as an adult. But what it DOES give you is a quick snapshot of where the puppy is at this point in time, and what areas the puppy may need a little work on in as they develop.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks Karen! We love hearing about the pups. Once we know which pup is ours, maybe you can tell us what areas we'll need to do a little work . They have gotten such a great start we don't want to mess it up!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RIstream said:


> Thanks Karen! We love hearing about the pups. Once we know which pup is ours, maybe you can tell us what areas we'll need to do a little work . They have gotten such a great start we don't want to mess it up!


I know which once Elinor is keeping an eye on for you, and neither had any "alarm bells". And ALL of them are EXTREMELY food motivated. ...And THAT can help you through all kinds of other things! LOL!


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

> Yes it is going to be the perfect time for us. Our first Thanksgiving without Coop was tough so our new baby will help soften that a bit for Christmas.


Can't wait to hear which pup will be yours and all your adventures when you get him (probably, given the odds) home.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Henry&Kate said:


> Can't wait to hear which pup will be yours and all your adventures when you get him (probably, given the odds) home.


Thank you. It's definitely going to be one of the boys. I know, you know what this wait is like lol


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

RIstream said:


> Yes it is going to be the perfect time for us. Our first Thanksgiving without Coop was tough so our new baby will help soften that a bit for Christmas. And yes, go puppy shopping, it's a blast


I really did! I realized I should see if there were any Black Friday/cyber Monday sales I could take advantage of, and I ended up buying a leash and harness. The real gift here is the wrapping paper, though, because I'm pretty sure our dog won't care about the harness.

Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

My name suggestions are to Not use any names related to timid characters (Dobby comes to mind) and No aggressive names either. In the salon names tend to describe their temperament to a certain point so go for a friendly, dependable name. 
Sugary names (less likely used for males) tend to mean the dog is not friendly to groomers. Lol. Lollipop proves the point. Although not hard and fast rules we do find certain names fall into categories. 
Charlie’s are usually stable friendly and cooperative. 
Bella’s are sweet and cooperative but highly sensitized. 
Sweetie’s bite. 
Bentley’s are nervous and tend to pee on the table. 

Purely anecdotal and correlative but I plan on being extra careful next time I name a pup. 
Oh and no names that end in ‘no’ for example “Bruno”

Congratulations on your new baby! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I really did! I realized I should see if there were any Black Friday/cyber Monday sales I could take advantage of, and I ended up buying a leash and harness. The real gift here is the wrapping paper, though, because I'm pretty sure our dog won't care about the harness.
> 
> Can't wait for pictures!


I wonder how many of us bought anything other than dog stuff on Back Friday! LOL!

I bought 3 "Lambchop" toys on sale on Amazon for my guys for Christmas. I think they will like the toys AND the wrapping paper!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Buying dog stuff is the most fun!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

RIstream said:


> Buying dog stuff is the most fun!


Yes indeed. Wayfair has coffee mugs featuring the cutest black and white parti Havanese puppy! I will post a picture when mine arrive.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Update...We are VERY excited to announce that our breeder, Elinor, has decided who we will be taking home to join our family in 11 days!!! And our new baby is...:drum:


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Meet Oliver :wave:


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Mr Handsome :grin2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I’m so happy for you!!! ❤


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

krandall said:


> I'm so happy for you!!! ❤


Thank you so much Karen. We wouldn't be here without you! We feel sooo lucky and we're all on cloud nine! We can't wait to bring him home.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Donna and Brian CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I am so sorry (to everyone) for being absent on the forum lately. Crazy busy here, but had to take time out to tell you guys I am just thrilled for you. He is just the cutest little man. Being an Ollie mom I definitely love the name. You are going to have such a wonderful Christmas with your new baby, I am so excited for you. I know you are going to be so happy and he will bring you such joy. Our Quincy had his 1st birthday yesterday and I looked back on this past year and realized how happy our little guy has made us. Cannot imagine not having him in our lives. I know it will be the same for you. Love the pictures, love the name and love that Ollie has such a great family waiting for him. Congrats again.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Donna and Brian CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I am so sorry (to everyone) for being absent on the forum lately. Crazy busy here, but had to take time out to tell you guys I am just thrilled for you. He is just the cutest little man. Being an Ollie mom I definitely love the name. You are going to have such a wonderful Christmas with your new baby, I am so excited for you. I know you are going to be so happy and he will bring you such joy. Our Quincy had his 1st birthday yesterday and I looked back on this past year and realized how happy our little guy has made us. Cannot imagine not having him in our lives. I know it will be the same for you. Love the pictures, love the name and love that Ollie has such a great family waiting for him. Congrats again.


Thank you!! We missed you! I'm so happy that you saw this tonight. Oliver was the temporary name that our breeder gave him but we love it and it fit him so well, we decided to keep it. It's kind of fitting that we're both Ollie moms now . We can't wait to get him home and start loving him all up!! Happy Bday Quincy!!


----------



## ollie'smom (Nov 27, 2018)

RIstream said:


> Meet Oliver :wave:


We are getting an Oliver as well! We bring him home this weekend!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

ollie'smom said:


> We are getting an Oliver as well! We bring him home this weekend!


CONGRATS!! It's going to be a great weekend for you. We'll be getting our Ollie on the 14th.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

We will need to start an Ollie club hahaha. My Ollie would definitely approve. You guys are going to have such fun. Christmas will be crazy hehe, but fun. I have a feeling there will be some spoiled pups this year. Quince thanks you very much for the birthday wishes and says to tell you he wasn’t spoiled at all. Cannot wait for all the new baby pics and I promise to get on the forum more often, I have missed it. Great to talk to you again and hear such great news.


----------



## ollie'smom (Nov 27, 2018)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> We will need to start an Ollie club hahaha.


Oh geez, I didn't realize I copied your username, LOL!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Hahaha, no worries. When I did mine I didn’t realize I used the quotation mark symbol and it was going to be a pain to change it, so I just let it be. I posted the last post and realized I didn’t tell you how absolutely adorable your little Ollie is. I am so sorry. He is just as cute as can be. My Ollie is a black and white too as is our little one Quincy. Ollie over the years has developed grey areas and Quincy is silvering, especially around the face.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations on both Oliver's! They are both just adorable. 💕


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

RIstream said:


> Meet Oliver :wave:


I love the wide bit of white between his ears. Oliver is going to be so handsome in a ponytail!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Congrats to both Ollie moms! Both Ollies are so adorable!


----------



## ollie'smom (Nov 27, 2018)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> My Ollie is a black and white too as is our little one Quincy. /QUOTE]
> 
> It's hard to tell from that photo, but actually our Ollie is a very dark chocolate. Hard to know what color he'll end up!


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

yay on all the new Ollies!



> Oliver was the temporary name that our breeder gave him but we love it and it fit him so well, we decided to keep it.


Elinor and her grandkids are great namers. I think 3 of us in Henry's litter kept the name she gave them. She sent so many photos and videos I felt like I already knew him as Henry.

Ten more days....


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

RIstream said:


> Mr Handsome :grin2:


Sooo cute! I am extremely happy for you.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

So we have exactly one week until we bring little Oliver home! At this time next week we'll be on our way to get him. Soooo we decided to set everything up today to make sure we didn't miss anything for his homecoming. I think we're ready :laugh2:


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Also got him all setup to "workout" in the gym downstairs and do some training. We also got a Sherpa bag to travel to our place in Florida with him. We have the same setup already done down there. We feel like kids waiting for Christmas!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I am so excited for you all! What a wonderful set up little Oliver is landing in, with such a loving family!


----------



## ollie'smom (Nov 27, 2018)

I think we have the same set up for our Oliver, who is coming home tomorrow! Same litter pan, bed, and coat! We are also setting up his pen in pretty much the same way. We don't, however, have the luxury gym downstairs. That's fantastic!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Sheri said:


> I am so excited for you all! What a wonderful set up little Oliver is landing in, with such a loving family!


Awwww thank you. We can't wait to get him home and start loving him all up.....


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

ollie'smom said:


> I think we have the same set up for our Oliver, who is coming home tomorrow! Same litter pan, bed, and coat! We are also setting up his pen in pretty much the same way. We don't, however, have the luxury gym downstairs. That's fantastic!


Tomorrow! I bet you won't sleep tonight. Have fun tomorrow and post pics!!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh my goodness those pics are priceless. I can tell you are not excited at all hahaha. That is fantastic, Ollie is one lucky boy! Both Ollie’s are lucky boys. You guys are going to have a great time. Cannot wait for the Ollie pics from you both. ollie’smom, I didn’t realize your Ollie was a chocolate, he will be gorgeous, he is so dark I think he will hold colour. He will probably lighten, but still have strong colour.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh boy, you guys are going to have such a fun Christmas!


----------



## Patti (Apr 19, 2018)

So cute!!!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Sheri said:


> I am so excited for you all! What a wonderful set up little Oliver is landing in, with such a loving family!


We do love him already!!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Oh my goodness those pics are priceless. I can tell you are not excited at all hahaha. That is fantastic, Ollie is one lucky boy! Both Ollie's are lucky boys. You guys are going to have a great time. Cannot wait for the Ollie pics from you both. ollie'smom, I didn't realize your Ollie was a chocolate, he will be gorgeous, he is so dark I think he will hold colour. He will probably lighten, but still have strong colour.


Maybe just a little :wink2:


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Haha, how many more sleeps?


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Our wonderful breeder, Elinor from Arborway Havanese, just sent us this holiday pic of Oliver. My heart melted!! Isn't he adorable?! And Elinor is amazing. Just 5 more days!!!!!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh my heart! The pillow says it all.


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

The best Christmas present ever! such a cutie.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh my! Oh my! What a Christmas you are going to have!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Henry&Kate said:


> The best Christmas present ever! such a cutie.


Yes a great Christmas present, but much more than that. Our hearts have been so broken since Cooper passed. So many feelings while we searched and then waited for Oliver to be ours. I'm sure a small piece of our heart will always hurt a little for Coop but Oliver has helped us heal. We love him so much already!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Ok, we are just about 24 hours away from picking up Oliver! I can't describe how excited we are. We have EVERYTHING all set. He's going to be one spoiled little guy!!!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Yeah!!! I am beyond happy for you guys. This is going to be the best Christmas. He is going to be spoiled, but in a good way. Getting teary writing this, I can relate so much. Happy tears though, just so thrilled for you all. Pics, pics, lots of pics.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Yeah!!! I am beyond happy for you guys. This is going to be the best Christmas. He is going to be spoiled, but in a good way. Getting teary writing this, I can relate so much. Happy tears though, just so thrilled for you all. Pics, pics, lots of pics.


Thank you!! We've had some tears along the way for sure but finally getting Oliver tomorrow will turn our holidays and hearts around. You can definitely count on LOTS of pics. You may get sick of them lol.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You’re probably already on your way... post homecoming pix when you get home!!! ❤


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Today is hard to put into words. We have been with Elinor, Poppy and the pups since the beginning so it was sad to say bye to Elinor and the other pups. And it was sad to watch Elinor say goodbye to Oliver. We plan on staying in touch and visiting Elinor because she is more than Oliver's breeder to us now. She set us up perfectly with all of the info, well wishes and love that we needed. She is quite incredible. And so isn't our Oliver! We were thrilled to finally be taking him home. He whined a little in the car and then slept until we got home. We brought him in and put him in his expen where he promptly went to his litter box and peed, Yay!! He settled in great. We loved him up, he napped and then he ate his whole dinner. Then he went right to his litter box and pooped. Unreal!! That's our boy!! After a small nap he woke, peed and then we let him out of the expen to explore his new home. He sniffed everything and then we had quite a play session. He was running around like crazy. So funny!! We got him a snuggle puppy and he loves it! I think he has a favorite toy already!! Ok enough of that, how about some pics??


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Charley, Oliver and Brian


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Elinor... The best!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Home


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Walked right into his crate for a rest...


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Rest and then dinner


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Oliver found Cooper's bed to his liking and found the toy basket :smile2:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Oliver is so cute!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Love, love, love the pics. What a sweet, sweet boy.. he looks right at home already. I don’t think you have to worry about him settling in. Just thrilled he is finally home with you. Just a side note, you have great taste in crate covers. I have two of those in the same pattern wrapped up as Xmas gifts for the boys from Santa, haha.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What sweet photos, thank you so much. Oliver is such a cute little guy! And he found Cooper's bed and snuggled in...that made me tear up, and I imagine it did you, too. I think Cooper would be so pleased.

:hug:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

RIstream said:


> Oliver found Cooper's bed to his liking and found the toy basket :smile2:


Congrats to Oliver on his terrific home!
Best to your family!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Love, love, love the pics. What a sweet, sweet boy.. he looks right at home already. I don't think you have to worry about him settling in. Just thrilled he is finally home with you. Just a side note, you have great taste in crate covers. I have two of those in the same pattern wrapped up as Xmas gifts for the boys from Santa, haha.


Why thank you lol...Ol is settling in. He had a great nights sleep. Got up once at 1 to potty then right back to bed and he slept until 6 am. After breakfast and some play he is now settled in for what looks like a long nap 0


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Sheri said:


> What sweet photos, thank you so much. Oliver is such a cute little guy! And he found Cooper's bed and snuggled in...that made me tear up, and I imagine it did you, too. I think Cooper would be so pleased.
> 
> :hug:


To be honest we all teared up much of the day. Tears of joy, tears of missing Coop, tears watching a new puppy play with things Coop loved or didn't have much of a chance to play with. It just felt so nice to have Oliver here with the fireplace going, holidays around the corner and everything so new and exciting for him. We will enjoy every little thing, everyday with him. He's going to be Brian's new little buddy. I can tell :grin2:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

RIstream said:


> To be honest we all teared up much of the day. Tears of joy, tears of missing Coop, tears watching a new puppy play with things Coop loved or didn't have much of a chance to play with. It just felt so nice to have Oliver here with the fireplace going, holidays around the corner and everything so new and exciting for him. We will enjoy every little thing, everyday with him. He's going to be Brian's new little buddy. I can tell :grin2:


I just teared up reading this! Oh the photos are just wonderful. You are so lucky! MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Omg- Oliver is just precious!! Love all the pictures, especially the one of Elinor giving him hugs and kisses before she says goodbye- for now. How wonderful you all will keep in contact with her and visits too. Enjoy your sweet boy and the holiday season.:smile2:


----------



## ollie'smom (Nov 27, 2018)

Congratulations!! What a sweetie pie and it looks like he is settling in nicely.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I’m so happy for tou... ANd I love the photos!!!


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

The pictures were awesome. What a lively, smart and handsome little boy! Thank you for sharing. Wishing you all and Oliver a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Oliver has been home for 1 week and what a week it has been! He has had visitors, been to his first vet appt, visited everyone at work, started some light training and played his little butt off! He has been amazing, we love him so much. 11 weeks old today!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Relaxing...


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Playing in the gym


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

This one is too much! Looks like a person sitting there!! "Can someone please get a snack for me?" :grin2:


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Zoomies....and then what happens after lol.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

These pics are fantastic! He is beyond cute, what a little doll. I love his gym, just what every puppy needs, what fun. I can tell you are all in heaven having this little man. Have a wonderful Xmas with your new baby, what a great way to start the new year.


----------



## ollie'smom (Nov 27, 2018)

OMG he is so so so so so cute!!!!! Those pictures are priceless. Our Ollie has the same puppy in his crib! It's his favorite.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

ollie'smom said:


> OMG he is so so so so so cute!!!!! Those pictures are priceless. Our Ollie has the same puppy in his crib! It's his favorite.


Thank you. Yes, our Ol LOVES his pup!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ollie is precious! However, I think there are signs that he is rather deprived and may need additional toys and gifts this Christmas! ound:


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> These pics are fantastic! He is beyond cute, what a little doll. I love his gym, just what every puppy needs, what fun. I can tell you are all in heaven having this little man. Have a wonderful Xmas with your new baby, what a great way to start the new year.


We are definitely in heaven with our little guy here. You're right, he is so darn cute and such a good boy! Ollie is going to make our 2019 and beyond :laugh2:


----------



## ollie'smom (Nov 27, 2018)

Sheri said:


> Ollie is precious! However, I think there are signs that he is rather deprived and may need additional toys and gifts this Christmas! ound:


:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Ollie is precious! However, I think there are signs that he is rather deprived and may need additional toys and gifts this Christmas! ound:


LOL!!! Love it... You're not insinuating that Ollie is spoiled are you? >


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Noooooooooooo


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

What is that red and yellow think that he is in that only his head is sticking out?

I can't get over how beautiful and precious he is!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> What is that red and yellow think that he is in that only his head is sticking out?
> 
> I can't get over how beautiful and precious he is!


Thank you so much, he really is a gorgeous pup. The toy is a Little Tikes Peek a Boo Tunnel. When we visited Pam and Tom at Starborn Havanese they had one and the pups loved it. It's not made anymore and Tom said they're very hard to find. Luckily, we found one on eBay. Ollie likes to jump off of his small slide, run through his cat tunnel, through the peek a boo and jump in his bed lol...

http://moorabbinareatoylibrary.com/...08/Little-Tikes-Peek-a-Boo-Tunnel-150x150.jpg


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Ollie is one handsome pup!
Thank you so much for the photos!


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

RIstream said:


> Thank you so much, he really is a gorgeous pup. The toy is a Little Tikes Peek a Boo Tunnel. When we visited Pam and Tom at Starborn Havanese they had one and the pups loved it. It's not made anymore and Tom said they're very hard to find. Luckily, we found one on eBay. Ollie likes to jump off of his small slide, run through his cat tunnel, through the peek a boo and jump in his bed lol...
> 
> http://moorabbinareatoylibrary.com/...08/Little-Tikes-Peek-a-Boo-Tunnel-150x150.jpg


That is awesome you were able to find one!! I tried for months before I got Zumba and continued for after she came home. No luck. I am happy for you and Ollie that you were successful.


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

Oliver is wonderful. I love all the photos. thanks so much for sharing them. I miss those sweet roly poly puppy days. 

Although I thought he might be demanding a brewskis not a snack!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Henry&Kate said:


> Oliver is wonderful. I love all the photos. thanks so much for sharing them. I miss those sweet roly poly puppy days.
> 
> Although I thought he might be demanding a brewskis not a snack!


I was thinking the same thing but thought I'd clean it up lol!! Thank you, Oliver has been a total joy.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Ollie's first Christmas was great! I found a card in my stocking, (my daughter), from Ollie. It was very sweet....


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Ollie helping with opening gifts lol. Daddy loved his present!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Under the couch...I'm not coming out...Ok I'm gettin out fast!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Mr. Photogenic :smile2:


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

The best gift... Our daughter, Jenna, took one of our favorite pics of Cooper gazing out from our porch and added Ollie to it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a sweet gift from your daughter.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh my gosh, love all those wonderful pics. Ollie is a joy. The last picture made me cry. Such a special gift from your daughter. Priceless. Merry Christmas you guys and I know your new year will be amazing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RIstream said:


> The best gift... Our daughter, Jenna, took one of our favorite pics of Cooper gazing out from our porch and added Ollie to it.


Oh, I LOVE this!❤


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Your daughter's picture made me cry too! Glad I decided to check out this thread with 119 (!) posts. I was so sad when you lost Cooper and when Ollie's Mom lost Hershey. I am so happy that you both have sweet little boys now. Thank you for posting every photo that you posted. I am always interested in seeing more. (Just wish I had more time to visit the forum!) 

Shama would like to know if she can join the Oliver Club? She's wondering if there are any special requirements?


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

ShamaMama said:


> Your daughter's picture made me cry too! Glad I decided to check out this thread with 119 (!) posts. I was so sad when you lost Cooper and when Ollie's Mom lost Hershey. I am so happy that you both have sweet little boys now. Thank you for posting every photo that you posted. I am always interested in seeing more. (Just wish I had more time to visit the forum!)
> 
> Shama would like to know if she can join the Oliver Club? She's wondering if there are any special requirements?


Thank you so much. The whole process of getting Oliver was amazing. From finding out Poppy was expecting to the birth and several visits with the litter, we learned and experienced so much. It was also up and down emotionally. We miss Coop but Ollie has brought us so much love again. He's amazing. The Oliver Club is open to all lol....


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

RIstream said:


> The best gift... Our daughter, Jenna, took one of our favorite pics of Cooper gazing out from our porch and added Ollie to it.


Oh how special. I love this and am another one with tears in my eyes!


----------



## ollie'smom (Nov 27, 2018)

What a wonderful gift from your daughter, and your little Oliver is just too precious.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Congratulations. Oliver is adorable and I’m loving all the photos.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I started a thread for the puppies born in 2018. Be sure to add Oliver and Oliver and Quincy and ???


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

ShamaMama said:


> I started a thread for the puppies born in 2018. Be sure to add Oliver and Oliver and Quincy and ???


I just looked at it, what a great idea. I'll get some pics up soon. Thank you


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Quincy was actually born in 2017 on Dec. 2nd. We got him in 2018 though, does that count?


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

RIstream said:


> Oliver has been home for 1 week and what a week it has been! He has had visitors, been to his first vet appt, visited everyone at work, started some light training and played his little butt off! He has been amazing, we love him so much. 11 weeks old today!


The picture on the slide is the cutest thing I've seen in a long time. Made my day!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Quincy was actually born in 2017 on Dec. 2nd. We got him in 2018 though, does that count?


Of course it does!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Ok I will post.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Need a little help please...I have some great pics of Ollie's first trip to Florida but I can't seem to get them to come up straight doing this on my lap top. On my desk top at home it's never a problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

RIstream said:


> Need a little help please...I have some great pics of Ollie's first trip to Florida but I can't seem to get them to come up straight doing this on my lap top. On my desk top at home it's never a problem. Any suggestions?


Hows it going?? We need to see the pics op2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RIstream said:


> Need a little help please...I have some great pics of Ollie's first trip to Florida but I can't seem to get them to come up straight doing this on my lap top. On my desk top at home it's never a problem. Any suggestions?


If you email them to me, I can straighten them out for you. I do it in LightRoom, which is on both my desktop and laptop computers. I'm sure there are other ways of doing it, but since that's what I always do, that's what I know!


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

If you are taking the photos with your tablet or phone you need to be in landscape mode when you are snapping them. With the portrait orientation, they will usually show up sideways when posted to any forum, even if you are seeing them correctly in your photo files.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

I take them on my phone but can rotate them on my comp at home but not the laptop... Karen, we'll send them. they're pretty good. Ollie is doing Florida like a pro lol. Much more to come. First puppy class tomorrow, first puppy groom ( just cleaning up eyes, privates, ears, and pads ), on Friday and the beach next week. Went to the Verizon store for a new phone for mom (must have blown up from taking to many Ollie pics!!) and Ollie was a perfect gentleman, unreal.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Could't figure out why these photos won't straighten out but what the heck. Ollie's first week in Florida has been fun packed. First airline flight, shopping for toys and beds etc, getting comfortable in the condo, first puppy class, first minor grooming to just clean up his eyes etc, going out to dinner. He's been great. He loves riding in the car, did pretty well at class and was great at the groomers. His favorite place is on the lanai overlooking the 14th fairway . He likes seeing the golfers come by, especially daddy!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Walking and riding in the car


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Picked out a new bed and some toys


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Likes the view from the bed too


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

The lanai is his favorite spot


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Just groomed


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Shopping at the Verizon store and dinner at DeRomo's (awesome!) where the staff LOVED him! Everywhere he goes he's a rock star lol. He was so well behaved in the restaurant for his first time.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Getting plenty of nap too... Yes he fell asleep in the tunnel :laugh2:


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Couldn't resist taking these this morning


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

He is so cute. He's got a tough life though lounging out there on the lanai! We're just jealous. It's below zero here. 

He and Henry have very similar coloring. Very pale with red ears and bit darker along the spine. Henry likes to nap in his tunnel, too.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Can I move in, I am in the great white North here, haha. Love the pics, Ollie is just adorable and obviously enjoying life. I can tell you guys are absolutely smitten and it is wonderful.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Henry&Kate said:


> He is so cute. He's got a tough life though lounging out there on the lanai! We're just jealous. It's below zero here.
> 
> He and Henry have very similar coloring. Very pale with red ears and bit darker along the spine. Henry likes to nap in his tunnel, too.


I know it's cold back home in NE but we're going to ignore that for a couple more weeks  Yes Ollie and Henry look very similar. Can you post a recent pic of Henry? It might be like looking into the future....


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Can I move in, I am in the great white North here, haha. Love the pics, Ollie is just adorable and obviously enjoying life. I can tell you guys are absolutely smitten and it is wonderful.


Come visit, bring the pups lol.... It has been absolutely perfect weather and looks like it's going to continue. Ol is adorable and he's finding his personality. He's walking on the leash better and better and is such a cool customer in public. He was sooo good at the restaurant which is great because there are so many outdoor restaurants that we can take him to. I think he is starting to figure out that life is good ... We love him like crazy. He is pure joy!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I love them!!! I think it must be some new "forum thing", because, as I told you, they came through right side up when you sent them to me in email. Then I noticed some of Tom King's were sideways too. Tom has been posting here for YEARS and has never had trouble with sideways pictures! But he's cute as the dickens, not matter whether he's right side up or on his side!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

He's definitely cute from all angles :laugh2:


----------

